# Gas-X



## nogo (Dec 18, 2006)

does anyone know why you can only take three Gas-X gels per day? Is there something about simethecone or one of the other ingredients in there that is dangerous? The directions are misleading. I was taking two gels, three times a day until I re-read the label and it said not to take more than three per day (but it said take one to two caps with each meal and at bedtime...confusing).I don't want to take too much, but I need more than three a day. Anyone?


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

AFAIK simethicone is about the safest thing you can take. Side effects, etc. are extremely rare.They usually have to put some limit on them, but I don't see much logic behind the number given and would follow what you are doing if it has been working.It is one of the few drugs you can give an infant (for colic) because it has such a good safety profile.K.


----------



## nogo (Dec 18, 2006)

Thanks for the reply Kathleen. I am confused about the box instructions, but as you say, I'm going to keep doing what I'm doing. Unfortunately, I still have that awful right sided fullness and it feels like I have a lump under my ribs. The Gas-X helps a tiny bit, but at least it is of some help to me.I really appreciate your response. You are so good about answering questions. Nogo


----------



## R777 (Jan 3, 2008)

I found Gas-X and simethicone to be absolutely useless. I read a medical article which also said that simethicone has not been proven to relieve gas. In any event, don't exceed the maximum stated on the package.


----------



## Puppy3D (Jul 28, 2004)

Didn`t work for me too


----------



## heidiw (Jul 16, 2007)

Gas-x used towork for me, now it doesn't do a thing...fennel tea actually works pretty good for me now


----------

